# Canadians stay in Afghanistan or come home.



## cadet levesque (11 May 2006)

I think our troops should come home. This is not our fight. We have nothing to prove over there. People are dieing like crazy. We should get opur troops back before it is to late.


----------



## Cloud Cover (11 May 2006)

I voted that they should come home and then go back. Thats what they are doing anyway.


----------



## McG (11 May 2006)

cadet levesque,
Put all of your thoughts on the same topic in the same thread.  You've started two of these "Afghanistan is bad" threads without a single intelligent argument to back either.

If you tried the search function, you would have found dozens of mature threads on this topic.  Go visit some of them.

For now, I have locked this thread & merged your other thread here: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/43136.0.html


----------

